# Removing Airbag Wheel



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Wanted to know if anyone have removed the airbag steering wheel from their 200SX? Reason I'm asking is because I want to install a Momo wheel in my car but the oem wheel has the cruise control unit. Anyway to mount the cc unit anywhere by the dash? or can i just disable the cc unit completely. Anyone please help.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Info.*

You will need a special torx bit to remove the airbag. 

The cruise control unit is hardwired and the control unit itself plugs into a harness. So there are hard contacts on the control box itself. I'm sure it can be retrofitted, but you will have to cut the harness that sits inside the wheel out and resolder the connections so that you can still plug in the control box.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

One thing you should know before you do this is that eliminating the airbag is against Federal law.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*How so?*

Since vehicle equipment laws vary from state to state how does federal legislation enforce this? Not trying to be a dick, just wondering if you have documentation on this or can site any actual legislation. 

(I work in the court system and this interests me).


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Wondering the same thing myself. Helps in the process of getting an aftermarket steering wheel.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The way I know this is that I have read somewhere(sorry,I can't remember where)that it is illegal to even research making a non oem steering wheel for airbag equipped cars!This is not ot say that it is enforced by any particular agency,but it is illegal.It's sorta like emissions laws.Every state enforces them differently(some not at all),but there are federal anti-tampering laws that everyone who lives in this country are subject to.This doesn't mean that your car will ever be checked,but if a cop wants to be nasty...well... you can get in trouble for it!(The lesson? Be nice to cops when they pull you over,don't make them dislike you or they can REALLY make you hate them!)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh,and one more thing:If you are stupid enough to go street racing,they WILL get you for every infraction-no matter how small-and possibly even take your car!This is the fastest way to find out just how illegal your car may be.So,if you don't want trouble,don't go looking for it.Besides(and I hate to sound preachy),street racing is not smart.You run the risk of killing innocent bystanders and having a really bad accident because of the uncontrolled environment of the street.You never know when someone will pull out in fron of you,and you may be going too fast to stop in time.I've heard of too many people needlessly killed over the years by street racing.But enough of that.I'm done with my tirade.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*OK OK*

I totally agree with the street racing points. 


And now back to the previously hijacked thread


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

The reason why I'm replacing my wheel is because the grip is very worn and disgusting looking. I rather go with the nice interior look of a Momo wheel with hub, reasonably under $200 instead of buying a new air-bag wheel from the dealer for almost $300-$400. And if I do get pulled over, I could always say that the car was invovled in a accident and replacing the wheel wasn't a viable cost replacement option. My car wasn't meant for street racing anyways. Just my daily driver with me being happy with my inside interior surroundings.


----------

